# post a track that pumps you the eff up!!



## aqxsl (Oct 4, 2012)

rarrgh i'm so JACKED right now

[video=youtube;anQS8Sndhqg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anQS8Sndhqg[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Oct 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;MfOnq-zXXBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfOnq-zXXBw[/video]
Dat tone O_O


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 5, 2012)

Edit-holy shit I didnt realize that it showed that side of the record label on YouTube.  
Whew glad I caught that one.
Anyway this gets the same point across, minus x rated vinyl label.
[video=youtube;1I_Fz0ypkY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1I_Fz0ypkY8[/video]


----------



## Magick (Oct 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;7LuSP4QaXiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LuSP4QaXiQ[/video]


----------



## Carnie (Oct 5, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Edit-holy shit I didnt realize that it showed that side of the record label on YouTube.
> Whew glad I caught that one.
> Anyway this gets the same point across, minus x rated vinyl label.



What even.

[video=youtube;N2icdM9KuHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2icdM9KuHU[/video]


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 5, 2012)

@aqxsl: I just can't dig it. Techno doesn't do anything for me.

@Demensa: That was surprisingly awesome.

@d.batty: Same as aqxsl, just not my genre.

@shyfox21: Not bad... pretty good actually.

@Carnie: Kinda meh, not bad but not something I'd tune into either.

[video=youtube_share;2pxicylHN9o]http://youtu.be/2pxicylHN9o[/video]

Gets me every time. It's like ZZ Top, Black Sabbath and Rush got high and decided to write a song about their last D&D campaign.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 5, 2012)

THIS is what I call final stage music. Just me and Hell. This makes me play better for any game appropriate. I kid you not.
[video=youtube;ACB2eJRGhCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACB2eJRGhCY&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't understand what "what even" means.


----------



## Carnie (Oct 5, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I don't understand what "what even" means.



In this case it was in reference to the intro of the song you posted being so ridiculously odd.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 5, 2012)

Ooooh, heh.  Yeah I know :3


----------



## Ames (Oct 6, 2012)

*FUCK

I AM SO FUCKING PUMPED

I LITERALLY CANNOT HOLD ALL OF THIS PUMPING 

FUCK THIS INSANELY PUMP-TASTIC MUSIC:*

[video=youtube;IZ46TN7uxwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ46TN7uxwc[/video]


----------



## Hir (Oct 6, 2012)

Demensa said:


> Dat tone O_O


or lack thereof


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Oct 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;57jdgNKwdRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57jdgNKwdRs[/video]



I don't know why it pumps me up. It just does.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;Y0nsaOhaisw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0nsaOhaisw[/video]


----------



## Echo Wolf (Oct 6, 2012)

Pretty much any song by this band does the trick for me.

[video=youtube;mG80hst-P2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mG80hst-P2M[/video]


----------



## Wezen (Oct 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;9QZMjFC_RgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QZMjFC_RgY[/video]

This <3


----------



## Saylor (Oct 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;EaRQj4KvQS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaRQj4KvQS0[/video]

A little tip to make it even more epic: listen to the entire song REALLY loud. Make your walls vibrate, blast your speakers. Trust me it is even better when it is played like that.


----------



## Traven V (Oct 7, 2012)

Just because I happen to be listening to it
[video=youtube_share;zPr_rtqwkX0]http://youtu.be/zPr_rtqwkX0[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;4CvO02FHEvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CvO02FHEvY[/video]


----------



## Magick (Oct 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;CUOlc_j4rMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUOlc_j4rMA[/video]


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Oct 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;HjRXfHWtvW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjRXfHWtvW4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2012)

Now *this* is my kind of thread! Prepare your anuses for a clusterfuck of the most badass, adrenaline-pumping songs from my library! I have nothing better to do anyway. 

16Volt - Wisdom

16Volt - Filthy Love of Fire

16Volt - Uplift

16Volt - Breed

16Volt - Hang Your Head

16Volt - Beating Dead Horses

Adraen - Sunnyville

Aurastys - Beast01

Aurastys - Beast02

Aurastys - Beast04

Beatdrop - Reprocessed (e1m6)

Byetone - Plastic Star (Session)

Chemlab - Rivet Head

Chemlab - Electric Molecular

Chemlab - Black Snake (Gun Remix by Terrorfakt)

D-Mode-D - Pellet Face

DJ Carbunk1e; Ryan8Bit - Infected Lab (e1m7)

Earth - Seven Angels

Evil Horde - Hangarmageddon (e1m1)

Evil Horde - The Leaning Tower of Babel (e2m8)

Front Line Assembly - Vigilante

Front Line Assembly - Millenium

Front Line Assembly - Synthetic Forms

Front Line Assembly - The Storm

Front Line Assembly - Shifting Through the Lens

Genghis Tron - Board up the House

Genghis Tron - City on a Hill

The Glitch Mob - A Dream within a Dream

The Glitch Mob - We Swarm

The Glitch Mob - Drive It Like You Stole It

The Glitch Mob - We Can Make the World Stop

Gorillaz - Dare

H3llb3nt - Burnout

H3llb3nt - Chromed

H3llb3nt - 3 Murders, 3 Nights

H3llb3nt - Switching Off

H3llb3nt - Time

Homestuck - Dance of Thorns

Homestuck - Heat

Homestuck - Black Hole/Green Sun

Igorrr - Mastication NumÃ©rique

Igorrr - Brutal Swing

Igorrr - Double Monk

Igorrr - Unpleasant Sonata

Imogen Heap - Daylight Robbery

Imogen Heap - I Am in Love with You

Imogen Heap - Swoon

Imogen heap - Aha!

Jer Sypult - Climb

Kanye West - Dark Fantasy
NSFW because of the cover art. Just in case.

Kitcaliber - Devil

Kitcaliber - Hell Dive

Klippa - Pectus Excavatum (feat. Casey LaLonde)

Mayhem - Galaxy Eater (DJ Friendly Edit)

Mayhem - West Mansion

Mayhem - He Pukes Based Shark

MDFMK - Stare at the Sun

MDFMK - Hydro-Electric

MDFMK - Witch Hunt

Mindless Self Indulgence - Faggot

Mindless Self Indulgence - I Hate Jimmy Page

Mindless Self Indulgence - Straight To Video

Mindless Self Indulgence- Tom Sawyer

Mindless Self Indulgence - Lights Out

Mindless Self Indulgence - Get It Up

NegaRen - Sound Killa

NegaRen - Love Is Delicious

Nero's Day At Disneyland - Shijurui Burning

Nero's Day at Disneyland - Wrapped Around the Pole

Nero's Day At Disneyland - No Money Down Low Monthly Payments

Nero's Day At Disneyland - Sprawling Idiot Effigy

Nero's Day at Disneyland - Happy Screaming Night Businessman

Nero's Day at Disneyland - Oprah Reptile Crawling From The Forest

Neutral Milk Hotel - You've Passed

Neutral Milk Hotel - Marching Theme

Neutral Milk Hotel - Gardenhead / Leave Me Alone

Neutral Milk Hotel - Holland, 1945

Neutral Milk Hotel - [Untitled]

Nine Inch Nails - Reptile

Nine Inch Nails - Quake Theme

Nousentre - Mystery Meat (e2m9)

The Prodigy - Spitfire

The Prodigy - Wake Up Call

The Prodigy - Invaders Must Die

The Prodigy - Omen

The Prodigy - Take Me to the Hospital

The Prodigy - Stand Up

The Quick Brown Fox - Back Up

The Quick Brown Fox - Rip Roar Power

The Quick Brown Fox - Serious Shit

The Quick Brown Fox - Shut Down Everything (Negaren Remix)

Renard - Fuck Your Rails, Too

Renard - Chelsea Smile

Renard - Dracula

Renard - Jeepers

Retard-O-Bot - Swiss Cheese

Retard-O-Bot - Role Models

Rotersand - War on Error

The Shizit - Pain Compliance

The Shizit - Cold Naked Protest

The Shizit - Dear Government

Skold vs. KMFDM - Bloodsport

Skold vs. KMFDM - Alkohol

Skrillex - Reptile's Theme

Sonic Mayhem - The Underworld

Sonic Mayhem - Descent into Cerberon

Sonic Mayhem - Crashed Up Again

Sonic Mayhem - Adrenaline Junkie

Sonic Mayhem - Pressure Point 1

Sonic Mayhem - Ground Zero

Sonic Mayhem - Swallowed

Sonic Mayhem - Tribulation

Sonic Mayhem - Fuck U Up!

Sonic Mayhem - Rocktronica

Sonic Mayhem - Audio Adrenaline

Sonic Mayhem - Pressure Zone


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 7, 2012)

*LIKE A BOSS*

[video=youtube;8MZfRueAYGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MZfRueAYGI[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;QiE6ssOyQPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiE6ssOyQPg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 8, 2012)

It's hard to choose just one from* Technotronic:*

[video=youtube;Yrd0krEGoTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yrd0krEGoTI[/video]

There's also an 8+ minute version...


----------



## sco0t (Oct 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ji_jP-OcUAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ji_jP-OcUAo[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 9, 2012)

[yt]op5wa7GAQIs[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;NMggH5Gw68k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMggH5Gw68k[/video]

_"Don't you know
How I stand up
You're brainless, if you've got one
Wasting it they're here to take us
Now I'm louder than a shotgun
Load it down and don't give up
And put some plastic, steel, and wire
When I rock, I rock the planets
Maybe later I'll retire"_

*HOLY SHIT SO CYBERPUNK OMG HOLY I CAN'T EVEN WHAT IS THIS I'M SO CYBERPUNK WHAT THE FUCK.*


----------



## ComfyBluePants (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;TYLksQ61kNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYLksQ61kNA[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 11, 2012)

Omurr
[video=youtube;WUc0XIy-GuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUc0XIy-GuM&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL6A182ADE42EA394B[/video]
Every fucking time -w-


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 11, 2012)

I just can't help but imagine a story when I hear this.

[video=youtube;y-2iDdR9ihg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-2iDdR9ihg[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice BGM despite repetition
[video=youtube;wKixyLza3D8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKixyLza3D8[/video]


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Oct 11, 2012)

EVERYTHING ABOUT THIS SONG

I DON'T CARE IF YOU CALL ME A FAG

FAG.

[video=youtube;JMw775uPG-Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMw775uPG-Q[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 11, 2012)

[yt]ZCk4RiKH9H0[/yt]


----------



## aqxsl (Oct 15, 2012)

Saliva said:


> *HOLY SHIT SO CYBERPUNK OMG HOLY I CAN'T EVEN WHAT IS THIS I'M SO CYBERPUNK WHAT THE FUCK.*



cyberPUNK as FUCK, ya fuck å‡¸(ï½€0Â´)å‡¸

black metal as fuck:
[video=youtube;QejP-e0MEv0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QejP-e0MEv0&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Oct 16, 2012)

So many memories...
[video=youtube;w1B3KJP5x3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1B3KJP5x3M[/video]


----------



## KigRatel (Oct 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;W_KbDYo5tpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_KbDYo5tpY&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

It would appear that I always perform better in any deathmatch scenario when this music is playing.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 16, 2012)

aaahahaha...

[yt]S0m8-PB9LsI[/yt]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Oct 17, 2012)

[yt]mt6rPrIUOys[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Oct 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Z7iW-b1Bq1I]http://youtu.be/Z7iW-b1Bq1I[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Oct 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;vujMy_r5NsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vujMy_r5NsY[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 18, 2012)

Psy-Kaliber 2097 by NemesisTheory


----------



## AlexSRyder (Oct 21, 2012)

I love trailer music, I love Two Steps From Hell as well as many other groups.
But Thomas Bergersen is one of the greatest composers out there.
[video=youtube;xT_lO7CYWnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=xT_lO7CYWnA[/video]


----------

